# اخبار و اعلانات > بک لینک (Back Links) >  سفارش آنلاین: روش نوین خدمات نظافت منزل

## karchidari.com

**



*اگر به چند سال قبل برگردیم، صحبت در مورد استفاده از سفارش آنلاین خدمات نظافت منزل بسیار عجیب و غریب بود. البته بدون شک آن زمان افراد وقت بیشتری برای نظافت منزل داشتند.**تمام اعضای خانواده در این کار به یکدیگر کمک می‌کردند یا یک کارگر نظافت مورد اعتماد تمام اقوام بود، نظافت خانه‌های خود را به او می‌دادند و با گذشت زمان به عضو جدید خانواده تبدیل می‌شد.**ولی در دنیای شلوغ امروزی که افراد را شدیدا درگیر کرده است، اعتماد به اشخاص ناشناس بسیار سخت است و خانواده‌ها نمی‌توانند هر کسی را به حریم خصوصی خانه خود راه دهند.*
*بنابراین جای تعجب ندارد، بسیاری از افراد هنوز خودشان کار تمیز کردن خانه را انجام دهند. به عبارت دیگر، پیدا کردن یک نظافتچی کارکشته و قابل اعتماد کمی دشوار شده است.*
*گستردگی خدمات اینرنتی به کمک این قضیه آمده است و حالا استفاده از خدمات آنلاین نظافت ساختمان بیشتر از همیشه طرفدار پیدا کرده است. روزبه‌روز به تعداد کاربران اپلیکیشن‌های خدمات نظافت و تمیزی خانه بیشتر اضافه می‌شود و مشتری می‌تواند از بین خدمات متنوع انتخاب کند.**با این مقدمه، ابتدا اجازه دهید ببینیم چه کارهایی باید برای تمیزی خانه انجام داد.**ترفندها و نکات نظافت خانه**تمیزی منزل یکی از نکات بسیار مهمی است که مسئولیت آن به دوش تمام اعضای خانواده سنگینی می‌کند و انجام منظم آن را توصیه می‌کنیم.**با این حال، انجام این کار نیز نکات مخصوص به خود را دارد. به عنوان مثال، بسیاری افراد این کار را به روزهای نزدیک به عید نوروز موکول می‌کنند که اشتباه بزرگی است. نظافت منظم خانه در فواصل زمانی کوتاه‌‌تر جلوی ریخت‌وپاش را می‌گیرد و از فشار نظافت برای عید کم می‌کند.**برای انجام اصولی نظافت خانه باید بسته به مکان مورد نظر به نکات خاصی توجه کنید که در ادامه توضیح می‌دهیم.*
**
*نظافت کابینت و لوازم آشپزخانه**آشپزخانه مکانی است که روزانه افراد زیادی از آن استفاده می‌کنند، بنابراین اولویت نظافت خیلی از کدبانوها روی آن است.*
*یکی از بخش‌هایی که در آشپزخانه سریعا ممکن است کثیف شود سرامیک‌های کف آن است. بنابراین بهتر است هر دو هفته یک‌بار آن‌ها را تمیز کنید تا از سلامت افراد خانه نیز مطمئن شوید. علاوه بر این، جلوی جمع شدن لک، چربی و تغییر رنگ سرامیک‌ها را می‌گیرید.**برای تمیزی کابینت‌ها یک برنامه منظم داشته باشید تا روی آن‌ها تمیز بماند و چربی جمع نشود. باکتری‌ها عاشق محیط آشپزخانه هستند و حتی با حفظ تمیزی آن‌ها‌ می‌توانید سایر بخش‌های خانه را به یک کارگر بسپارید و در هزینه‌هایتان صرفه‌جویی کنید.***
*اولویت را به نظافت حمام و سرویس‌های بهداشتی اختصاص دهید
**سرویس‌های بهداشتی و حمام بخش‌هایی از یک خانه هستند که سریعا بیماری را انتقال می‌دهند و بدون شک تمیزی آن‌ها باید در اولویت قرار گیرد. زمانی که کاسته توالت یا شیر آب را ضدعفونی می‌کنید جلوی تجمع میکروب‌ها و عوامل بیماری‌زا را می‌گیرید.*
*هر چند وقت یک مرتبه باید دوش را با اسپری‌های ضدعفونی‌کننده تمیز کنید تا کپک و دوده تشکیل نشود.**همچنین بهتر است در کاسه توالت دستشویی ماهی یک مرتبه مواد سفیدکننده بریزید تا میکروب‌ها کشته شوند.**پس از استحمام از یک اسپری جرم‌گیر روی سطوح استفاده کنید و آب بگیرید. با انجام این کار دیگر لازم نیست وان و دوش را برق بیاندازید و سفید کنید!**نظافت محیط خانه و اتاق‌ها**نظافت محیط اصلی خانه بدون شک از هر چیز دیگری مهم‌تر است و علت آن نباید تنها برگزاری مراسم خاص یا مهمانی باشد.**بهتر است یک برنامه منظم برای نظافت محیط خانه و اتاق‌ها داشته باشید و در یک روز مشخص مکان‌هایی مانند اتاق نشیمن را که بیشتر در معرض آلودگی قرار دارند، به خوبی تمیز کنید.*
*متاسفانه، گرد و غبار بدون توجه به شما روی هر سطحی قرار می‌گیرد، بنابراین از گردگیری حتی گوشی‌های تلفن و سطح لوازم ریز غافل نشوید، آن‌ها را دستمال بکشید و مطمئن باشید تمیزی آن‌ها لبخند شما را به همراه خواهد داشت.*
*هفته‌ای یک مرتبه جاروبرقی خود را روشن کنید و حتما اگر کودک کوچک در خانه دارید استفاده از روفرشی را فراموش نکنید.**روفروشی نه تنها ضامن سلامت فرش است، بلکه زمان ریختن مایعات، چسبیدن خمیرهای بازی یا دردسرهای دیگر عصبانی نخواهید شد. بدون شک هیچ‌کس دوست ندارد روی فرش‌های گران منزلش لک بیافتد!**با آن‌که تعدادی از لوازم منزل نباید با آب در تماس باشند، ولی می‌توانید برای تمیزی قفسه‌های کتابخانه و کتاب‌های آن یک گردگیر داشته باشید.***
*پاک کردن شیشه و پنجره‌های داخلی**یکی از اشتباهات رایجی که افراد ممکن است زمان تمیزی شیشه و پنجره‌های داخلی خانه انجام دهند استفاده از روزنامه و دستمال است! ولی اجازه دهید برای یک مرتبه و همیشه آن را کنار بگذارید.*
*با وجود این که از قدیم برای تمیزی شیشه‌ها از روزنامه استفاده می‌شود، ولی نتیجه آن وسواس فراوان به علت لکی است که بعدا روی پنجره‌ها به جا می‌ماند.*
*بنابراین، این مرتبه استفاده از یک تیغه شیشه پاک کن را تست کنید. یک سطل آب و کف و استفاده از تیغه معجزه خواهد کرد و دیگر لکی نمی‌بینید! سرعت کار نیز بیشتر خواهد شد.*
*شستشو لباس‌ها و ظروف**شستشو ظروف یکی از کارهایی است که هر روز باید برای نظافت منزل انجام داد. برای درک اهمیت آن به لیوان‌ها و ظروف شیشه‌ای توجه کنید که سریع رنگ می‌گیرند. کافی است استکان چای روزانه خود را تنها با آب تمیز کنید، پس از مدتی رنگ زرد چایی داخل آن خودنمایی می‌کند.**حالا همین لیوان را به همراه سایر ظرف‌های شیشه‌ای خود در وایتکس چند ساعت قرار دهید و سپس آب بکشید. باور کنید خودتان از تمیزی و برق زدن آن‌ها لذت خواهید برد!**جمع شدن ظروف غذا نیز دردسر دیگری است که باید از آن فرار کنید. بقایای به جا مانده از غذا نه تنها شستن آن‌ها را سخت خواهد کرد، بلکه همچنین یک منبع غذایی عالی برای میکروب‌ها است که به سایر بخش‌های آشپزخانه نیز سرایت می‌کنند.*
*شاید تعجب کنید، ولی تمیزی لباس‌های افراد نیز در تمیزی خانه تاثیر دارد! لباس در طول روز تماس مستقیم با ما دارد و می‌تواند منبع اصلی آلودگی‌هایی مانند عوامل بیماری‌زا باشد تا راحت آن را به سایر بخش‌های خانه نیز انتقال دهیم.*
*پس مشخص است باید به صورت منظم لباس‌ها را بشویید تا تضمینی برای سلامت اعضای خانواده و همچنین تمیزی خانه باشد.**راه‌های متعددی برای ضدعفونی لباس‌ها وجود دارد که یکی از آن‎ها استفاده از سرکه است. سرکه حتی جایگزین خوبی برای بسیاری از ضدعفونی‌کننده‌های شیمیایی است.**نکته دیگر این‌که پس از شستن لباس‎ها حتما آن‌ها را روی بند و جلوی نور خورشید پهن کنید، ولی اگر برایتان امکان آن وجود ندارد اجازه دهید خشک شوند و سپس به کمک اتو ویروس و باکتری‌ها را از بین ببرید.***
*مزایای استفاده از کار‌چی‌داری نسبت به سایر روش‌های پیدا کردن نظافتچی**احتمالا مانند بسیاری افراد نسبت به دریافت این نوع خدمات آنلاین شک داشته باشید، با این حال اجازه دهید مزایای آن را توضیح دهیم.*
*اطمینان به کارگر نظافتچی
**پیدا کردن افراد مطمئن و قابل اعتماد بسیار مهم است، افراد دوست ندارند هرکسی را به خانه خود راه دهند. ولی کارچی‌داری ضمن دریافت و صحت‌سنجی مدارک شناسایی کارچی‌های خدمات نظافت منزل خود، از آن‌ها گواهی عدم سوءپیشینه می‌گیرد تا کارفرما با اطمینان بیشتری بتوانند به آن‌ها اعتماد کند.* *آسایش خیال از مهارت کارگر خدمات نظافت منزل**استفاده از اپلیکیشن کارچی‌داری به شما اجازه می‌دهد به افراد زیادی با سطح تخصص متفاوت دسترسی داشته‌باشید. این موضوع به شما امکان انتخاب فرد مناسب برای انجام کارتان را می‌دهد.**نبود محدودیت‌های زمانی و مکانی**یکی از مشکلات استفاده از خدمات سنتی انتظار برای یک نیروی خوب یا محدودیت‌هایی مانند پیدا نکردن فردی در نزدیکی محل زندگی‌تانه یا ساعت درخواست برای کارگر است. حالا شما به کمک کارچی‌داری می‌توانید بدون توجه به مکان زندگی یا کار خود در هر ساعت از شبانه‌روز که دوست داشتید درخواست خود را ثبت کنید. علاوه بر این، خودتان ساعت ورود و خروج کارگر را اعلام کنید.**سرعت بالای رسیدگی به درخواست‌ها
**شرکت‌های سنتی گاهی محدودیت تعداد کارگر دارند، این باعث می‌شود سرعت عمل آن‌ها گاهی کند باشد. ولی زمان استفاده از خدمات آنلاین کارچی‌داری، بدون توجه به مکان زندگی شما، می‌توانید نیروی کارتان را در سریع‌ترین زمان پیدا کنید.*
*خدمات نظافت و سایر خدمات مورد نیازتان از طریق اپلیکیشن کارچی‌داری در کوتاه‌ترین زمان، با بالاترین کیفیت و کمترین قیمت ممکن، به ‌وسیله افراد کاملا متخصص قابل انجام است.* 
*امکان انتخاب جنسیت نیروی نظافتی
**دغدغه خانواده‌ها برای استفاده از نیروی نظافتی براساس یک جنسیت خاص، قابل درک است و در کارچی‌داری می‌توانید برای راحتی و آسایش خود در مورد جنسیت کارگر تصمیم بگیرید.*
*نظافت منزل توسط خانم بهتر است یا آقا؟
**این سوال را بسیاری از افراد می‌پرسند. اگر برایتان جنسیت مهم نیست، توصیه می‌کنیم به علت توان جسمانی کارهایی مانند نظافت پارکینگ، نظافت راه پله‌ها، شستشوی دیوار و پنجره‌ها را به آقایان بپرسید.*
*مزیت استفاده از خانم‌ها سلیقه آن‌ها در نظافت، گردگیری و دقت و تجربه خانه‌داری است.*
*سخن نهایی*
*همان‌طور که نیازی به گفتن نیست و با خواندن مطلب بالا نیز مطمئن شدید، نظافت خانه به تنهایی دردسرهای خاص خود را دارد.*
*مشغله‌های زندگی باعث شده است همه زمان بسیار اندکی برای تمیزی خانه خود داشته باشیم. گاهی زن و شوهر دوش به دوش یکدیگر کار می‌کنند و عواملی مانند خستگی، ناتوانی و کمبود وقت اجازه نمی‌دهد خودشان این کار را انجام دهند.*
*نظافت منزل یک مساله مهم است که باید منظم انجام شود. نه تنها از تمیزی خانه خودتان لذت خواهید برد، بلکه جلوی انتقال بیماری را می‌گیرید و مهم‌تر از هر چیزی اگر مهمان سر زده آمد، خجالت نخواهید کشید.*
*علاوه بر این، بسیاری افراد توان جسمی لازم برای این کار را ندارند و می‌خواهند خدماتی با هزینه مناسب و شفاف دریافت کنند.*
*آن‌ها دوست دارند افراد نظافتچی خانم یا نظافتچی آقا در اختیار بگیرند که در عین متخصص بودن، از نظر سلامت رفتاری و شخصیتی نیز مورد تایید و تحت مسئولیت یک مجموعه دارای صلاحیت باشند.*
*راه‌اندازی خدماتی مانند «کارچی‌داری» به افراد اجازه می‌دهد به یک کارگر نظافتچی معتمد دسترسی داشته باشند و تمیزی هر بخش از خانه خود را به او بسپارند.*

----------

